# "Rempe Reverse"



## bbquzz (Dec 17, 2009)

My bride wanted steak tonight and suggested filet mignon, I saw this as an opportunity 
to try Steamy Kitchen's "How to Turn Cheap “Choice” Steak into Gucci “Prime” Steak." 
This along with the Greg Rempe "Reverse Sear."

I started with two 10 oz. rib eyes.  I really wanted 1"+ steaks, but these 3/4" were the best I could do.





Coated them with Kosher salt for 15 minutes.





After the 15 minutes I rinsed them and patted them very dry.





Threw them on the OTG at 250° until I got a internal of 100°, only took 
about 15 minutes. Tented them with foil and opened up the OTG and got 
it up to 400° and put the steaks back on for about 3 minutes per side.





And here with green beans and a baked potato. I can not honestly say I noticed a huge 
difference with the salting, but my bride said it was great. I was a little worried when I 
told her I had gotten rib eyes rather than the fillets I could tell she was disappointed 
and thought I may be sleeping in the doghouse.





My conclusion is ... Steamy Kitchen process was to make Choice into Prime, not 
rib eye into fillets so I can't say I was being totally fair. I do think I would 
do it again, if my bride is happy I'm happy.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good to me...............


----------



## Shores (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a great meal to me too! Ribeye is my favorite!  

I've heard a lot of good things about a Chuck Eye being the best, but haven't experimented yet.  :x


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought Larry invented the reverse sear. Or was it the Cap'n?


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 18, 2009)

It's like Al Gore trying to take credit for inventing the internet ... Greg may have given credit to the inventor, but I don't remember that part  Wolfe or Morgan Reverse doesn't sound a good either


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Tented them with foil and opened up the OTG and got
> it up to 400° and put the steaks back on for about 3 minutes per side.



Buzz, not sure how your finished doneness turned out, but my guess would be they came out a little over done for your taste?  The reason I say this is, for the foiling portion of the 'Reverse Sear' process you should loosely tent the meat (lay a piece of foil over top of the meat) to retain the heat, but not continue to cook.  I see in your pic, that you actually wrapped the meat, which will continue to cook the meat versus hold it at the temperature you pulled it off at.

Also, you did not leave the salt on long enough for the full effect.  When I have done this I leave the salt on for 1 hour, rinse, pat dry and season with pepper, etc.  15 minutes is not enough time.

Give both methods a try again and see if you notice any differences.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 18, 2009)

I would have liked to see a pic of the inside doneness... Looked great!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 18, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch Larry. I did actually tent the meat, but only had this piece of foil when I brought them in from the grill so wrapped them them so not to contaminate them while outside. Once I got the picture I did unwrap and just laid the foil over the plate. As far as the salting time I'm looking to you, the Steamy Kitchens article said 15 minutes for steaks less than 1" thick. If I had not read to the end I would have done an hour. I'm sure you have done this so you tell me from  practical standpoint and I'll do it next time. Here is the link I used http://tinyurl.com/nm8ou7. Let me know what you think, you are them Man!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I would go by your results.....since you didn't get the results you were looking for I would leave the salt on a bit longer next time and see if you notice a difference.

Here's a couple crappy rib eyes I got from Wegmans a while back.....I got four of them, cooked 2 normally and they sucked.  Cooked the other two 'salted' and they were much much better.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate to keep eating steak .... but for the good of the cause   I'll report on my net attempt. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 18, 2009)

Buzz, thanks for finally giving me the proper credit!!  Someone ought to start doing it...glad it was you, buddy!!   ;-)  Great quality pics!  What r u shooting with?


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Greg, I'm working on the food and photos. I use an old Konica Minolta Dimage Z5 -- But I really want one like yours  I have told myself it is the photographer not the camera and so far that has worked.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are really looking at the Nikon, I would do one level down from the D-90 unless you are really going to use the video feature...which I rarely do...I wish I would have gone one lower!  :-(


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 18, 2009)

I do have a D60 on my Amazon wish list, just in case my kids hit the lottery. One of my sons has a D90 and feels the same as you about the video, but it did have some other features he wanted.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2009)

A Rempe Reverse has NOTHING to do with grilling steak! :twisted:


----------



## Shores (Dec 19, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> A Rempe Reverse has NOTHING to do with grilling steak! :twisted:




  :? :!:


----------



## Chuginator (Dec 19, 2009)

bbquzz said:
			
		

>



Hey, a Great Lakes "Burning River!"  Don't see that one over here in the west much, but I did fancy it when it came through a beer-of-the-month club years back!  I have one of those bottles in my collection!


----------



## Chuginator (Dec 19, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

>



Hi there Larry,

You're going to have to quench my thirst of curiosity here - in the left pic that beer looks amber, in the right pic it looks lighter.  But _I think_ I can tell from how the head is clinging to the glass that it's not a typical light beer.  I searched the Wolfe Pit to see if you made mention of what beer you like, but to no avail!  So I'm going to have to throw out a wild guess.  A Falmouth American Pale Ale from Blue & Grey Brewing Co.?


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a Burning River Pale Ale. I grew up in Cleveland and remember 
as a child when the Cuyahoga River did catch on fire ... hence the name 
Burning River Pale Ale. And that is your history lesson for today


----------

